# Strange thing coming out of skin



## amcal

So, several weeks ago, I had an itchy spot on my arm. When I went to scratch it, it felt like there was something sticking out of the skin - it felt hard, almost like a sliver of glass or a splinter. So, I got some tweezers and I pulled out what looked to be a small fish bone - it was that sort of white/opaque color and very thin just like a fish bone.

Didn't think much about it but, then it happened again a few weeks later - same arm, same place. Pulled it out and didn't think anything about it.

Well, my DD had a spot on her leg that looked like a bug bite. I rubbed over it and I felt the same sharp feeling like something was sticking out. I tried to get it out with tweezers but, she freaked out so I left it alone for a few days.

After a few days it seemed like it was getting worse - sort of starting to look like a pimple so, I applied some ora-gel to numb the area and I pulled it out. It was the exact same thing - a fish bone looking thing except her's had a ball on the end (maybe from where it was festering?)

It feels exactly like it would feel if you were running your finger over a piece of fish to feel for bones - you know how when you run your finger over it, it's sharp and sticking out slightly. This is exactly what it feels like.

So, what the heck? Has anyone heard of anything like this?


----------



## alegna

Very odd. It's not small enough to be a hair? I've gotten hairs as splinters before...

-Angela


----------



## amcal

It's definitely not a hair. It's hard and white/opaque and looks just like a small fish bone.


----------



## baileyann3

i gotta tell you, thats the strangest thing i've heard all day (it is early though)

sometimes i find very thick but clear/very blonde and short hairs somewhere (i wont say where) and if hair like that were to be ingrown it would leave a big mark, red. but those can bend, can these bend?

or, you are mermaids


----------



## alegna

Too big to be a waxy plug- like from a blackhead? Even a really big black head?

I'm dying to know now... weird medical stuff intrigues me









-Angela


----------



## amcal

My DD would be thrilled if we were mermaids







:

These can bend a bit but, they're pretty small. Definitely not as long as a fish bone but, they have that cartilage feel that fish bones have - sort of flexible but if pushed, they would snap. That's what this feels like.

Next time it happens (if there is a next time) I will have to post a picture. It's freaky.


----------



## amcal

Definitely not a plug from a black head. I get those all the time unfortunately and this is definitely not that. It's long and thin and cartilage like.


----------



## tayndrewsmama

Is there anywhere you could be getting fiberglass slivers from?


----------



## alegna

Do you have any pets with white hair?

Cats?

Cat whiskers can look as you describe and can impale in the skin.

-Angela


----------



## amcal

We do have a dog with white hair but no cats.

This definitely doesn't look like dog hair. It looks like pin bones from fish only about 1/4th the size.

Fiberglass? Hmmm, any idea what would be a source of fiberglass? I can't imagine anything around the house that has fiberglass in it?


----------



## gardenmommy

I gotta tell you, the first thing that came to my mind was Morgellons. Very weird and freaky stuff with that syndrome. Please post a pic when you have one!


----------



## Chinese Pistache

Could it be this? http://www.morgellons.org/ If you google there are other links and pictures.


----------



## KatWrangler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amcal* 
We do have a dog with white hair but no cats.

This definitely doesn't look like dog hair. It looks like pin bones from fish only about 1/4th the size.

Fiberglass? Hmmm, any idea what would be a source of fiberglass? I can't imagine anything around the house that has fiberglass in it?

Insulation is made of fiberglass.


----------



## amcal

I don't think it's morgellons. It's definitely not fibers. It's hard and cartiledge like. It really just looks like a pin bone from a fish.

I can't imagine anywhere I would come into contact with fiberglass insulation???


----------



## CarrieMF

Could it be some sort of strange parasite?


----------



## lily7

Fiberglass by itself is very brittle and definitely is more hair like than cartilage like. So I would say it is not a fiberglass. Plastic splinter would be another idea though.


----------



## DannyPatterson

Save the next one, and take it into your doctor. Should be able to tell your right away.


----------



## iamcjb1968

about 4 days ago I have the exact same thing that came out of my elbow. It looked like a fish bone about 1/2 inch long and it was flexible, I am disgusted. There is no infection in the area and the bottom inside of my elbow is the strangest place to get this. I sure would like to know also


----------



## 20605

I related this to hubby as he is a scientific type. He asked if you have flown recently? That it could be the bodys response to cavitation caused by millimeter wave body scanners. A calcium cyst.


----------



## midnightwriter

any updates? I'm intrigued...


----------



## Pepe

Hi. OP, did you ever figure out what this was? I am so curious.


----------



## Jesikaerin

HEY HEY HEY.......Did you ever find out what this was??? I had the exact same thig happen to me in the last two weeks! A small, tiny whitish bone piece is what i finally got out of my arm in two different spots. It was almost instant relief when they came out but I can't help but wonder what it is?

thx for any help- Jesika


----------



## TracyGladRags

I'm super curious too!

As far as Morgellons... I have always read that Morgellons is not a true disease/infection, but a kind of delusion.


----------



## ian'smommaya

I would bet cash money that it was a hair. Sometimes hair doesn't have the space to grow out and can become compacted and instead of turning the color of the other hairs on your body, can look white or opaque, due to lack of melanin. I've had it happen before, its a little creepy until you know what it is.


----------



## amcal

No, I never figured out what it was. My daughter had it happen one other time but neither of us has had it since.

Ian'smommaya - I don't think it's a hair. It's definitely a solid, almost quill / pin bone looking thing. It's crazy!


----------



## LLQ1011

I have had his happen before. Did you go swimming lately? I pulled out two from my thigh and then the second time I dug deeper and pulled out a long soft white thing. IDK if it was a worm or what. Seemed like my body was trying to encapsulate it. I have never had it again but there is a litle scar from all of my digging.


----------



## ian'smommaya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amcal*
> 
> No, I never figured out what it was. My daughter had it happen one other time but neither of us has had it since.
> 
> Ian'smommaya - I don't think it's a hair. It's definitely a solid, almost quill / pin bone looking thing. It's crazy!


That is what makes me thinks its a hair. It's happened to me too.


----------



## LLQ1011

you body will encapsulate a foreign body in attempts to keep it from causing any damage. Even and ingrown hair.


----------



## vessa223

I get the same thing, I have had at least 5 different occasions, not all in the same place. Definitely not a hair. At first I thought it was a sliver of glass.I like the fish bone description. It does seem to be something my body is making and pushing out. I have had sebaceous cyst before . So I tend to think its my body producing the same stuff , keratin , it's just not in cased in anything... That's my thought anyhow. I have been searching for what it is however cant find anything.. I know its not the follicle and it is NOT hair, I do not have OCD and I don't pull out my hair as some other threads and doctors and said on other sites.


----------



## amcal

Interesting! I agree - it's definitely not a hair and it's definitely not coming out of a follicle. It's so hard to explain unless you see it. The keratin explanation is a good idea.... I don't have OCD either, neither does my daughter who also had one on her leg. I do agree that it's something that is working it's way out as opposed to something that we got stuck with because it feels like pulling a pin bone out of a piece of fish when I try to pull it out. It's hard to get out, you really have to pull and it's strong enough that it doesn't break even with tweezers clasping it and hard pulling.

I swear, if it happens again I will take pictures and post them. But, I'm kind of hoping it doesn't happen again.


----------



## Escaping

That's so interesting!

Have you and your daughter been in a car accident or explosions of any kind? My friend went through a windshield of a car once and the doctors said instead of hunt for everything that's in her body, they'll just let them naturally expel. 2 or 3 years later, the stuff finally started coming out.

My other wild guess would be feathers from a feather duvet? They might be jabbing you guys in your sleep without you realizing it, then they are eventually expelled the same way?

Either way, I'd love to see pics too!


----------



## OrmEmbar

Do you handle any ropes of that color, made from plastic fibers? I've gotten splinters from ropes . . . . more when I was a kid and people used this type of rope for swings. Back of arm, under elbow was a common place for these splinters. Really irritating. Now I know to avoid old splintery plastic rope.

The only other thing that I know of that fits this description is (as others have said) Morgellons. Which is not an imaginary syndrome.

May this mystery decide not to visit you again!


----------



## Imakcerka

I wondered if you had feather pillows.


----------



## alno

I dont know if You found what it was but I have the same thing I think under my big toe...definitely not hair people....I've seen it on the Dr. Tv show once..and if you want to get rid of you have to get it removed...but I just always take it out myself..and it comes back...It is annoying doe...


----------



## Dylan Childs

I pulled something out of my chin today, similar to what you're describing, I'm an adult male. I shaved my face after about 2 weeks of facial hair and noticed a rather large boil. I didn't pick at it for a night and a day and it got bigger and I could see something there.

It looked more like bone than a hair as you described. I got it out, it had been festering and It's still a pretty gnarly boil. Mine was peculiar in shape-it had two small nubs on the base that looked like mineralized hair follicles. They were both meeting at a flat opaque translucent that appeared to be fibrous? 

I take calcium chewables maybe twice a week for heartburn though I don't know if it's related. So strange.

I went back to google and found a paper about the mineralization of hair follicles. I don't really care to read the whole thing though I'm sure this could be related. 

"The mineralization of hair follicle tissue" Dr. E. I. F. Pearce, A. C. Smillie


----------



## ShelbyO

So I had this same exact thing happen to me!!!! I pulled it out and it came back again in the same exact spot!!!!!! Please let me know what u find out


----------



## ImAnEgnima

amcal said:


> So, several weeks ago, I had an itchy spot on my arm. When I went to scratch it, it felt like there was something sticking out of the skin - it felt hard, almost like a sliver of glass or a splinter. So, I got some tweezers and I pulled out what looked to be a small fish bone - it was that sort of white/opaque color and very thin just like a fish bone.
> 
> Didn't think much about it but, then it happened again a few weeks later - same arm, same place. Pulled it out and didn't think anything about it.
> 
> Well, my DD had a spot on her leg that looked like a bug bite. I rubbed over it and I felt the same sharp feeling like something was sticking out. I tried to get it out with tweezers but, she freaked out so I left it alone for a few days.
> 
> After a few days it seemed like it was getting worse - sort of starting to look like a pimple so, I applied some ora-gel to numb the area and I pulled it out. It was the exact same thing - a fish bone looking thing except her's had a ball on the end (maybe from where it was festering?)
> 
> It feels exactly like it would feel if you were running your finger over a piece of fish to feel for bones - you know how when you run your finger over it, it's sharp and sticking out slightly. This is exactly what it feels like.
> 
> So, what the heck? Has anyone heard of anything like this?


Hi, I experience similar. First public post. I'd like to make a posting spot where blogs/forums/information can all be posted in one area. It's been a difficult ride to find other who are experiencing similar symptoms and struggles. Does this site allow external links? If not, is there a site that you know exists where people can join together?


----------



## ImAnEgnima

I completely spelled my username wrong. Maybe it is appropriate as truly no one knows what a "Egnima" is. Oh well. 

I have been to countless doctors. Believe this has been going on for 15+ years, but in the last 2 years became horrible. White plug rice like things in skin, many other symptoms. History of staph infections yet never a drug user. Many medications, no lasting help. Researched online and tried many things that others say have helped - some did to some extent, but not curing. Over 50 blood tests, only thing abnormal was low c3 and c4 - immune related. 

Have been seeing Chinese Medicine Doc in addition to many traditional doctors. Chinese medicine doc gave me PiBao cream. 3 days, and it is working better than anything I have ever come across. I have tried so many things - prescription and products suggested by others. I just wanted to share as another possible solution. Aliexpress sells it to us for 5$ with free shipping. Calls it "Grass edge strength PiBao god thatched cottage to prevent skin diseases" - yellow and red tube. Best of luck.


----------



## EmilyVail42

My only thinking is to save it, show it to your daughters GP.


----------



## Lullyluvs

amcal said:


> So, several weeks ago, I had an itchy spot on my arm. When I went to scratch it, it felt like there was something sticking out of the skin - it felt hard, almost like a sliver of glass or a splinter. So, I got some tweezers and I pulled out what looked to be a small fish bone - it was that sort of white/opaque color and very thin just like a fish bone.
> 
> Didn't think much about it but, then it happened again a few weeks later - same arm, same place. Pulled it out and didn't think anything about it.
> 
> Well, my DD had a spot on her leg that looked like a bug bite. I rubbed over it and I felt the same sharp feeling like something was sticking out. I tried to get it out with tweezers but, she freaked out so I left it alone for a few days.
> 
> After a few days it seemed like it was getting worse - sort of starting to look like a pimple so, I applied some ora-gel to numb the area and I pulled it out. It was the exact same thing - a fish bone looking thing except her's had a ball on the end (maybe from where it was festering?)
> 
> It feels exactly like it would feel if you were running your finger over a piece of fish to feel for bones - you know how when you run your finger over it, it's sharp and sticking out slightly. This is exactly what it feels like.
> 
> So, what the heck? Has anyone heard of anything like this?


 Ok so I know exactly what you are describing, enlarge the pic below to see the funny shape of it. I have had this bone-like or fingernail-like material grow back in the same spot several times. The the only place I found it growing is about two and a half to 3-inch just above my right elbow. Not quite sure what it is, seems to freak some people out, but aside from a little skin irritation for a couple of hours after removal I haven't noticed anything unusual. Sorry for the terrible picture quality.


----------



## amcal

Yes! That looks exactly like it. I haven't had it come back in a few years. Never figured out what it was.


----------



## ms_mary_contrary

Registered just to join this discussion as I’ve just pulled the same thing out of my scalp. I thought it was a shard of glass or a wood splinter but it was definitely hard and looks just like a fish bone. I crushed it with tweezers and it splintered off here and there like split ends. It looks like a calcified hair. I do have a little bit of a rash around it but maybe that’s just from me scratching at it. I can’t believe this thread is the only place on the internet where this thing is mentioned! Now I’m curious to see if it will grow back. I’ll be back here if it does.


----------



## StarGazer88

I'm having the same issue. Their hard white splinter like things. I also have a crawling sensation all over my body. I can pull one out and then 5min later there will be 4 or 5 in same spot. I have a spot on the back of my neck that they come out of and a few places on my arms and chest. I've gone to Dr and it's not scabies. I can run my fingers over my skin and I feel them sticking out like fiberglass but it's not. And a thick white dust material is all over my house my car and now my job. Its driving me nuts not knowing what this is or how to cure it. I've tried everything and spent hundreds. Anyone have any idea?


----------



## applejuice

It seems to be something like Morgellons. Make sure that you are taken seriously because some doctors like to brush you off.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morgellons


----------



## aliceadams1065

I have had this twice in my lifetime. Once about 10 years ago and just had it happen again. I do not know what it is or what causes it. About a month ago I noticed something sharp on my scalp and I thought maybe it was just a scab from a scratch or something. It did not go away and it was sharp like something sticking out of my scalp. I looked at it and it looked like fingernail material and that's what it felt like. I tried to get it out with tweezers and it wouldn't budge. It finally started to make the skin around it pink and tender. It continued to grow a little and I tried again with the tweezers and this time I gave a good tug and it came out. It's Sharp but it looks like papery fingernail material. Almost like a feather quill would look. I have a photo of it but not sure how to upload a photo on this post.
I'm hoping that it does not grow back.


----------



## Absolute.Aspen

Ive studied this for almost a year, and have been suffering from it for 4-5 years now... It's a symptom of "morgellons" and morgellons is just a multidimensional symptom of a bacterial/parasitic infection caused by a spirochete, specifically Borrelia Burgdorferi, which is the underlying cause of Lyme Disease. The closely related is Treponema Pallidium, the cause of syphillis. Both are coined the expression, "The Great Imitators" The strange things that are appearing in the skin are a fungus from overproduction in keratin and collagen, which is caused by a deficiency in zinc levels. Hence the multidimensional factors it has. Borrelia is pleomorphoic and extremely invasive as it adapts to the changes in it's environment allowing mobility throughout each system of the human body... Skin, blood, circulatory, and even bones... I'm currently working towards finding the most effective cure. A full body detox along with some medicine to kill any parasitic infestation should be first and foremost. Penicillin G or the sulfa based alternative antibiotic should help, as well as applying topical zinc creme or a zinc supplement. Make sure to take antibiotics on an empty stomach for maximum results. You aren't crazy, and you arent the only one. It's becoming an epidemic and many people are being misdiagnosed with "delusions of parasitosis" by medical professionals. It is deadly, and causes many health problems. I believe that perhaps fleas, ticks, mosquitos, biting fly's, collembola, gnats, or certain mites are capable of becoming host, as well as transmitting the bacterium.


----------



## Hansguirgen

I have this one too. 3rd one in a span of about 3 months. Took a picture of the one i got now using tweezers. It’s about 1cm long. The 1st one i had was longer.


----------



## Ujammer

*I have had this problem for a while*

I have had this same problem for years. I originally thought that the hard, white, fish bone things coming out of my skin were cactus needles. They certainly look and feel like cactus needles! I thought this because when I was five years old, a friend of mine pushed me into a bed of cactus needles. My Mom spent hours pulling the needles out from every part of my body. I just figured that she missed some and that they were just working themselves out through my skin.

The problem is that I have a couple of spots on my right hand that seem to continually produce these "cactus needle" like entities (whatever they are). One spot is on the palm of my right hand on the pad just below my index finger. The other spot is on the same hand on the palm side of my lower index finger. I pull them out and they keep coming back. I can't imagine that a real cactus needle left in my body would keep growing back!!

My other thought about this is that about 20 years ago, I had some stitches put in that same area of my right index finger. I accidentally drilled a hole in my finger that required stitches. I don't remember them removing the stitches as I believe they were self-dissolving? I also remember my wife having something like this around one of her surgical incisions. So maybe it has something to do with stitches?? Anyone else have a similar experience??

I have also had these occasionally appear on other parts of body such as my arm, but once removed they don't come back. Also, I don't remember any of them getting infected.

My mother in law is a surgical nurse and she suggested that they may be some sort of a wart or something like that?

Anyway, it is very strange. Any help with identification would be appreciated.


----------



## Mistyartworks

For the last two years I have had same or very similar problem. When It began I thought it was glass-but upon studying a piece I removed it looked like fiberglass. White opaque brittle splinter-like pieces w length and thickness ranging slightly. To remove one in its entirety without breaking is very difficult. My fingertips & get some on sides of fingers & I have a small percentage in palm of hand and sole of foot. Years ago I sustained back injury... mistakes & malpractice led to ligament being popped & 8th rib being pried out of joint . Emergency room pain just in taking a breath & scores of Drs had no idea-consensus was chiropractor or yoga. It took years before it was established 8th rib popping in and out. Desperation and pain drove me to see chiropractor. The adjustments provided instant relief but only temporarily. Chiro had 1st try fail & suggested a bit former hand & adjustment called rib rock. That move damaged/ripped most cartilage 7th rib on down. Incidentally, neither Mayo nor Johns Hopkins had answers & said I was 1in a billion. I had pioneer exploratory surgery where 20 drs gathered to look on..... removed cartilage connecting ribs & in excess of 10” on various ribs! Bc of the very limited life I am left with, I can rule out fiberglass or exposure thru travels or flights, or living in general. 
So back to these fiberglass-like pieces that continue to appear mostly in fingertips. I believe my body is producing whatever they are. To describe how they begin: a red spot which gets inflamed & raises forming a tiny blister. If left undisturbed, immediate area around spot gets dry & itchy. Once blister is pierced, you can see or feel the tip of a thin sharp white fiber which feels like a splinter would. They are brittle and break very easily, often requiring some effort to remove. At the moment I have several of them-on side of pinky at bend of first joint & several on my thumb. They have become a regular occurrence & I surely would appreciate any info on what could be the cause or possibly what they are a symptom of..... 
This is first place I found someone having similar problem & joined this site. I look forward to any discussion on what I have written!


----------



## Mistyartworks

I would like to add that these splinters are tiny filament thin and more do not spring from the same spot.


----------



## retinolcream

Drink fresh turmeric juice everyday. Clean your gut clean your skin


----------



## [email protected]

I've registered here because I was looking for the answer to the same type of question. I have hair like shards of bone or glass or thorns coming out of a hard circular patch of skin. I don't know how or when I ever injured that spot or came into direct contact with any thing prickly. 
Just now I said to someone that it felt like sharp fish bone fragments. 
I will post some real gross closeups. 
I






have a theory as to what mine might be. Two years ago I had an accident riding my boyfriends handle bars of his high speed bike. I was barefoot and my right foot slipped into the spokes just as we were picking up speed. Long story short, I broke the bone between pinky toe and ankle and two other toes.
Months and months later s bone fragment (I believe) surfaced on the top of that foot. It was sharp and I had to pull it out. I'm pretty certain that this is a cluster of bone fragments that finally my body is trying to expel.
I'll try sending close up images.


----------



## MalAvi

Hansguirgen said:


> I have this one too. 3rd one in a span of about 3 months. Took a picture of the one i got now using tweezers. Itâ€™️s about 1cm long. The 1st one i had was longer.


Thank you for posting the picture. I just removed something like this from my little son's head two days ago. I have been so worried, because no one knows what I'm talking about. I was soothing him to sleep, rubbing his scalp, and felt something sharp. When I tweezed it out, it looked just like the thing in your picture. Has there been any further explanation of what it is?


----------



## Deadly_Dollface

I joined just to be able to discuss this after just pulling one out of my wrist! About 3-4 weeks ago I noticed a little red dot. It was very itchy in the area, but after inspection I just assumed it was a scratch or dry spot. I noticed the spot getting dry and today I noticed a bit of white in the center that I mistook for dry skin. I fussed at it before pulling it with tweezers-it kept going long after I thought it would stop! It's about a quarter inch. I have a picture and will upload it just as soon as I can figure out how. It looks exactly like the ones in the other pictures. It's stiff and feels like a thin finger nail sliver. It did separate at the end where the tweezers pulled it out. It appears to be the thinnest of strands. I think it's a few calcified hairs. I didn't tell you the strangest part. I've seen it before. I once had a terrible itch coming from inside my belly button. After further inspection I pulled one out of there. It happened again many years later. I always inspect it now when washing and I've never seen it again there. The spot on my wrist felt much better the moment I removed it.


----------



## Brittanyp2

I have had this same thing happen to me over the course of a year or so. I thought I was just crazy! I havenâ€™️t been to a dr for it but am now thinking of making a dermatologist appointment because itâ€™️s happened about 6 times or so to me. Always on my upper back, like shoulder and neck area. I feel something poking out of my skin, remove it with tweezers and the best way Iâ€™️ve always described it is like a keratin or fingernail like material. So weird! Wish someone had an answer! If I can figure out how to upload a picture I will. I just pulled one out this morning. 
The picture with the pink steering wheel cover was from April, it’s not a great picture because it didn’t focus on it but they are always pretty thin. Second picture is much better and from this morning


----------



## Fairyperson01

Help!! This is the only place I have found that actually relates to the situation I just had. I had felt what I thought was a scab on the top of my head and got my partner to look and he said that he couldn't see anything so I got him to feel it and he felt the splinter like thing so he got the tweezers and pulled at it thinking it was just a bit of dry skin when it kept coming. When we examined this mystery thing we had no idea what it could be, it was like a white, fingernail, fishbone looking cactus spike, it's flimsy but thick and it had blood on the end of it. I had this a year ago too but in a different place but just thought it was a bit of plastic from somewhere but as the same thing has happened again I've changed my opinion, does anyone have an answer? I think its definitely not hair. Thanks!! (I dont know how to upload a pic)


----------



## Kej86

amcal said:


> So, several weeks ago, I had an itchy spot on my arm. When I went to scratch it, it felt like there was something sticking out of the skin - it felt hard, almost like a sliver of glass or a splinter. So, I got some tweezers and I pulled out what looked to be a small fish bone - it was that sort of white/opaque color and very thin just like a fish bone.
> 
> Didn't think much about it but, then it happened again a few weeks later - same arm, same place. Pulled it out and didn't think anything about it.
> 
> Well, my DD had a spot on her leg that looked like a bug bite. I rubbed over it and I felt the same sharp feeling like something was sticking out. I tried to get it out with tweezers but, she freaked out so I left it alone for a few days.
> 
> After a few days it seemed like it was getting worse - sort of starting to look like a pimple so, I applied some ora-gel to numb the area and I pulled it out. It was the exact same thing - a fish bone looking thing except her's had a ball on the end (maybe from where it was festering?)
> 
> It feels exactly like it would feel if you were running your finger over a piece of fish to feel for bones - you know how when you run your finger over it, it's sharp and sticking out slightly. This is exactly what it feels like.
> 
> So, what the heck? Has anyone heard of anything like this?


----------



## Kej86

I've had exactly the same thing happen to me. Pulled one out of the top of my arm about 3 or 4 weeks ago. It was about 2mm long and exactly like a fishbone and it felt like it was rooted in my arm when I pulled it out. Then this morning I had another one in exactly the same place. Around 2mm long again. So glad it hasn't only happened to me. I'd love to know what it is though.


----------



## Alexandra LM

I am so glad I found this link to everyone's similar issues. My story is much more acute and unbelievable, but I am also having this same issue happening all over my right cheek & jawbone area. The fishbones are either super thin & needle-like, or they come in varied sizes, some painfully large like fangs ((ugh! ..shudder..))
I am currently working with a wound care NP to see what this might be. There is a prior post who provided great information, which I will share with my docs.
I'll get some pictures of my 'pulls' to compare with everyone else's very soon.

I sincerely hope we can all find some answers & a relieving cure!! 🙏🙏😇 I'm in so much pain 24/7


----------



## vampiritalopez

Absolute.Aspen said:


> Ive studied this for almost a year, and have been suffering from it for 4-5 years now... It's a symptom of "morgellons" and morgellons is just a multidimensional symptom of a bacterial/parasitic infection caused by a spirochete, specifically Borrelia Burgdorferi, which is the underlying cause of Lyme Disease. The closely related is Treponema Pallidium, the cause of syphillis. Both are coined the expression, "The Great Imitators" The strange things that are appearing in the skin are a fungus from overproduction in keratin and collagen, which is caused by a deficiency in zinc levels. Hence the multidimensional factors it has. Borrelia is pleomorphoic and extremely invasive as it adapts to the changes in it's environment allowing mobility throughout each system of the human body... Skin, blood, circulatory, and even bones... I'm currently working towards finding the most effective cure. A full body detox along with some medicine to kill any parasitic infestation should be first and foremost. Penicillin G or the sulfa based alternative antibiotic should help, as well as applying topical zinc creme or a zinc supplement. Make sure to take antibiotics on an empty stomach for maximum results. You aren't crazy, and you arent the only one. It's becoming an epidemic and many people are being misdiagnosed with "delusions of parasitosis" by medical professionals. It is deadly, and causes many health problems. I believe that perhaps fleas, ticks, mosquitos, biting fly's, collembola, gnats, or certain mites are capable of becoming host, as well as transmitting the bacterium.


I got these spiky things all over my face and neck a few months ago. Then on my legs and arms. I thought I was covered in glass shards. I started pulling them out because they were causing scabs, inflammation and scars. My face is calming down, but there are still some. The ones in my eyelids did major damage.
I was looking up side effects of every new product, vitamin or food that might be causing this. COLLAGEN powder seems to be the culprit in my case. I stopped using it a week ago and so far, so good. I haven't been to a dermatologist yet.


----------



## martynana

It's not small enough to be a hair???


----------



## vampiritalopez

No, but I did get hairs growing that looked like fiberglass "angelhair", also. These things were crunchy, the look and texture of frail bone or thick nail. Have you ever had cheap canned fish that has larger bones in it‽ They were like that, about 1mm to 1cm at longest and toothpick shaped.


----------



## Tommy396857

I had put a charcoal face mask that peels off on my hand because I have the same symptoms and these things did not like it very much now they feel like there biting me and getting worse lol


----------



## Motherjohnson

Did anyone figure out what it is ugh


----------



## Luíza

It's a keratin horn or cutaneous horn. It's usually harmless but can mean something worse if you're over 60. So you should get it checked out if you're older. It's just a protrusion of keratin build-up that feels hard like a nail because it's the same material. 
Be careful with the parasitic "disease" some people are talking about on other posts because that "disease" is not really a disease. It's a delusional disorder that makes the person think that they have a parasitic infection and that fibers are coming out of their skin. Research has been made and the fibers are usually cotton from daily hygiene items. It's not what we're talking about here. It's treated with anti-psycotics.


----------



## JRose26

I have been experiencing the same exact thing!! Joined this just so I could share and follow this as well, cause I haven’t been able to find out any information on what this is!!!
I took a video and these are screenshots of me pulling this “bone” out of my left wrist area.

Does anyone know what this is? Or how to get rid of it??


----------



## Lammy13

Any update on this? I bet them all the time!! So weird! Just see the details above 🙈


----------



## mirey338

Also having them all over my body areas. Very random places. I have a dry skin since i was a baby so its not a body pimple that normally happens due to excessive oil. I'm korean and in my mid 20s and i got them on my neck, cheek, butt and near my shoulder. Also fishbone like and sharp. Cant take them out by scratching at them. Gotta use the tweezers cuz sometimes their stems are very short. Its irritating and hurt if i just ignore them. I also wanna know what it is.


----------

